# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Java >  chỉ cho cách học lập trình java

## nguyenuyen

- Đang đi tìm việc trên mang, ghi lại địa chỉ Cty và đến nộp hồ sơ, Không bao giờ thấy nó gọi lại với các công ty lập trình. 

- Duyệt qua vietnamworks.com.vn, cũng như trang kiemviec.com ... chổ nào cũng thấy nó đòi .net + java, php + java, ... lập trình java cho điện thoại, cho game. 

chưa học java nhưng đang từng học .net (C#, VB.net, C++), PHP, CSS ... Bạn nào có thể chỉ cho mình cách tiếp cận java dễ nhất không:

- để học java thì cần gì (trình gì để đọc nó, biên dịch nó ...) nếu đựoc cho xin luôn link.
- tài liệu nào hay cho người mới học không ?

Rât mong các bạn chỉ giáo cho

----------

